# Working or show cocker?



## alijay1970 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi I am new to this forum and need some advice please. I have been doing a lot of research as we would like to buy a cockapoo later on this year but now I am so confused! Some breeders I have spoken to only recommend a show cocker as their temperment is calmer and say that a working cocker can get very destructive and frustrated as they are bred to work. Any thoughts on this subject would be most welcome.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. My pup aged 5.5 months is from a working cocker mum and dad is miniature poodle. She has loads of energy outside, but in the home she is very loving and placid. She has calmed down considerably since her adult teeth came though. We chose one of the calmest in the litter. I purposefully selected her from a working mum because I do allot of hiking, and wanted a pup who would not tire easily on walks. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy has a show cocker mum and he is full of energy in walks and never tires but is very chilled out at home. I have met a few of each variety and haven't noticed a huge difference. Good luck


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

There have been many threads on this subject, I had decided on a show mum and picked a breeder that uses them but ended up with a pup from the only Cocker mum he had with mixed lines, he is really lively but will lie around for long periods of time when he has to. Working cockers like to be busy but learn really fast, show cockers would tend to be calmer as they have to be used to standing around with lots of other dogs and having strangers checking them over - but I imagine a lot of breeders dogs have neither been actively worked or shown and if this is the case over a few generations I would imagine the differences would be less anyway. There have been plenty of exceptions to the rule on here with really lively show types and calm working types so I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think others have described the cockapoo temperament very well. Mine are both from show cockers and they are very lively and active outside and on walks but very calm and placid at home.


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Harley is mini poodle / working cocker and was the liveliest in the litter! He is currently curled up on his toy cat, with his toy rabbit over him, fast asleep and calm as anything. He loves his walks and can get very excited and playful, but also loves to sleep and cuddle. Don't get me wrong, early puppy days were hard and he was a real biter, but has come through all that and is just the loveliest dog. Don't really know about show cockers for comparison but we've never had any destructive problems with Harley, no frustration, separation anxiety or anything! My advice is to focus on finding a breeder who you like, with the right approach - Harley got a stomach bug when we got him and the breeder was ever so supportive and it made such a difference. He now goes back to her 3 days a week to play with the dogs and puppies as she is quite local. Good luck, and remember whatever you get will be a delightful friend for life !!


----------

